# number of users



## uslanmaz (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I need to have the number of users in one of the system variable in kernel. So how can I receive the total number of users in the system in source code? Please can you send a couple of line of c code to demonstrate it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Define "number of users". Locally? LDAP/Kerberos/some other external db users? Logged on?


----------

